# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلام قيِّم لابن القيم في الأدب مع الخلق

## محمد طه شعبان

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
وَأَمَّا الْأَدَبُ مَعَ الْخَلْقِ: فَهُوَ مُعَامَلَتُهُمْ - عَلَى اخْتِلَافِ مَرَاتِبِهِمْ - بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِهِمْ. فَلِكُلِّ مَرْتَبَةٍ أَدَبٌ. وَالْمَرَاتِبُ فِيهَا أَدَبٌ خَاصٌّ. فَمَعَ الْوَالِدَيْنِ: أَدَبٌ خَاصٌّ وَلِلْأَبِ مِنْهُمَا: أَدَّبٌ هُوَ أَخُصُّ بِهِ، وَمَعَ الْعَالِمِ: أَدَبٌ آخَرُ، وَمَعَ السُّلْطَانِ: أَدَبٌ يَلِيقُ بِهِ، وَلَهُ مَعَ الْأَقْرَانِ أَدَبٌ يَلِيقُ بِهِمْ. وَمَعَ الْأَجَانِبِ: أَدَبٌ غَيْرُ أَدَبِهِ مَعَ أَصْحَابِهِ وَذَوِي أُنْسِهِ. وَمَعَ الضَّيْفِ: أَدَبٌ غَيْرُ أَدَبِهِ مَعَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ.*
*وَلِكُلِّ حَالٍ أَدَبٌ: فَلِلْأَكْلِ آدَابٌ. وَلِلشُّرْبِ آدَابٌ. وَلِلرُّكُوبِ وَالدُّخُولِ وَالْخُرُوجِ وَالسَّفَرِ وَالْإِقَامَةِ وَالنَّوْمِ آدَابٌ. وَلِلْبَوْلِ آدَابٌ. وَلِلْكَلَامِ آدَابٌ. وَلِلسُّكُوتِ وَالِاسْتِمَاعِ آدَابٌ.*
*وَأَدَبُ الْمَرْءِ: عُنْوَانُ سَعَادَتِهِ وَفَلَاحِهِ. وَقِلَّةُ أَدَبِهِ: عُنْوَانُ شَقَاوَتِهِ وَبَوَارِهِ.*
*فَمَا اسْتُجْلِبَ خَيْرُ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ بِمِثْلِ الْأَدَبِ، وَلَا اسْتُجْلِبَ حِرْمَانُهُمَا بِمِثْلِ قِلَّةِ الْأَدَبِ.*
*فَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْأَدَبِ مَعَ الْوَالِدَيْنِ: كَيْفَ نَجَّى صَاحِبَهُ مِنْ حَبْسِ الْغَارِ حِينَ أَطْبَقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الصَّخْرَةُ؟ وَالْإِخْلَالُ بِهِ مَعَ الْأُمِّ - تَأْوِيلًا وَإِقْبَالًا عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ - كَيْفَ امْتُحِنَ* *صَاحِبُهُ بِهَدْمِ صَوْمَعَتِهِ وَضَرْبِ النَّاسِ لَهُ، وَرَمْيِهِ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ؟*
*وَتَأَمَّلْ أَحْوَالَ كُلِّ شَقِيٍّ وَمُغْتَرٍّ وَمُدْبِرٍ: كَيْفَ تَجِدُ قِلَّةَ الْأَدَبِ هِيَ الَّتِي سَاقَتْهُ إِلَى الْحِرْمَانِ؟*
*وَانْظُرْ قِلَّةَ أَدَبِ عَوْفٍ مَعَ خَالِدٍ: كَيْفَ حَرَمَهُ السَّلْبَ بَعْدَ أَنْ بَرَدَ بِيَدَيْهِ؟*
*وَانْظُرْ أَدَبَ الصِّدِّيقِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ: أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ. فَقَالَ: مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لِابْنِ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. كَيْفَ أَوْرَثَهُ مَقَامَهُ وَالْإِمَامَةَ بِالْأُمَّةِ بَعْدَهُ؟ فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ التَّأَخُّرُ إِلَى خَلْفِهِ - وَقَدْ أَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ أَنِ اثْبُتْ مَكَانَكَ - جَمْزًا، وَسَعْيًا إِلَى قُدَّامَ؟ بِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ إِلَى وَرَاءَ مَرَاحِلُ إِلَى قُدَّامَ. تَنْقَطِعُ فِيهَا أَعْنَاقُ الْمَطِيِّ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([1]).*
[1])) ((مدارج السالكين))، (2/ 368، 369).

----------


## هويدامحمد

الأدب مع الله هو سلوك الأنبياء والصالحين وإذا كان التأدب مع أصحاب الفضل واجباً فإن من
أوجب الواجبات التأدب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى ومن صور التأدب مع الله ما يلي :

*الإخلاص*الإخلاص له سبحانه في العمل قال الله تعالى فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا
يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً ) الكهف 110
يقول الحسن البصري رحمه الله لا يزال العبد بخير إذا قال قال لله وإذا عَمل عمِل لله عز وجل

*الشرك*الحذر من الوقوع في الشرك صغيرة وكبيره فهذا مما لا يحبه الله ولا يرضاه قال الله تعالى
( وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُواْ لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ) الأنعام 88

*الشكر*شكر نعمته عليك والاعتراف بها قال الله تعالى( وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللّهِ ) النحل 88
وقوله تعالى ( وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ ) إبراهيم 7 

*التعظيم*تعظيمه وتوقيره وتعظيم شعائره قال الله تعالى (وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ ) الزمر 67 
وقال تعالى ( مَّا لَكُمْ لَا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَاراً ) نوح 103 
وقال أيضاً ( ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ ) الحج 32

*التقول على الله*
عدم القول على الله بغير علم لقوله تعالى ( وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَـذَا حَلاَلٌوَهَـذَا حَرَامٌ لِّتَفْتَرُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ لاَ يُفْلِحُونَ ) النحل116

*المراقبة*استشعار مراقبة الله لك في السر والعلانية وأنه مطلع عليك وأنت في ملكه وقبضته ( وَيَعْلَمُ مَا
تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ ) التغابن 4

*الخشية والإنابة*الخشية والخوف منه ورجاؤه قال الله تعالى ( فَلاَ تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي ) البقرة 105
وقال سبحانه وتعالى ( فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ ) آل عمران 175
وقال ( وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُوراً ) الإسراء 75

*الـتـوبة*التوبة والإنابة إليه وطلب المغفرة منه قال الله تعالى ( وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ
فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا  ْ اللّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً ) النساء 64

*الــدعــاء*دعاؤه والتضرع إليه والانكسار بين يديه قال الله تعالى (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ
أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ) البقرة 186
وقوله عز وجل ( أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَّع
َ اللَّهِ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ ) النمل 62

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم

----------

